# farm equipment word assoc



## wynedot55

let try to get another word game going.
  tractor


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I'm assuming we are to use farm equipment words only.

haybine


----------



## wynedot55

it can be any equipment used in farming or dairing.
 disc mower


----------



## Farmer Kitty

rake


----------



## wynedot55

tedder


----------



## Farmer Kitty

square baler


----------



## wynedot55

big sq baler


----------



## Farmer Kitty

small round baler


----------



## wynedot55

big rd baler


----------



## Farmer Kitty

elevator


----------



## wynedot55

hay trailer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hay rack


----------



## wynedot55

round bale feeder


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tractor


----------



## wynedot55

loader


----------



## Farmer Kitty

forks

Isn't anyone else going to play?


----------



## wynedot55

spear


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Hopper


----------



## wynedot55

grain bin


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mixer


----------



## wynedot55

grinder


----------



## Farmer Kitty

feed mill


----------



## wynedot55

60 ton bins


----------



## Farmer Kitty

silos


----------



## wynedot55

bunker silos


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Float


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water tank


----------



## Kute Kitten

well


----------



## wynedot55

drill


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Buildings


----------



## wynedot55

flat barn


----------



## Farmer Kitty

milking parlor


----------



## wynedot55

parralell stalls


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tie stalls


----------



## wynedot55

locking stanchions


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pitparlor


----------



## Kute Kitten

pipeline


----------



## Farmer Kitty

papertowel holder


----------



## wynedot55

sink


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bulktank


----------



## wynedot55

tank washer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Pipeline washer


----------



## wynedot55

cip washer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hoof bath


----------



## wynedot55

tilt hoof trimmer chute chute


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dehorner


----------



## wynedot55

branding iron


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tatoo crimper


----------



## wynedot55

tagger


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hutch


----------



## wynedot55

collar


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chain


----------



## wynedot55

snapps


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pens


----------



## wynedot55

bottle racks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

calf pails


----------



## wynedot55

feed pans


----------



## Farmer Kitty

feeder wagons


----------



## wynedot55

TMR mixer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

silos


----------



## wynedot55

silo loader / unloader


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pitch fork


----------



## wynedot55

scoop shovel


----------



## Farmer Kitty

manure scrapper


----------



## beefy

ducttape.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

beefy said:
			
		

> ducttape.


 The all around fix it!

wrenches


----------



## wynedot55

sockets dang ole beefy threw a monkey wrench into the works lolol.


----------



## Chris aka Barney

lugnut! Is that one word?  :/


----------



## wynedot55

lugg wranch


----------



## Chris aka Barney

bug (sprayer)


----------



## wynedot55

spray rigg


----------



## Farmer Kitty

crop duster


----------



## wynedot55

dust baggs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fans


----------



## wynedot55

misters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ponds


----------



## wynedot55

wells


----------



## Chris aka Barney

water tank


----------



## wynedot55

water hose


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Whoo hoo! 
water my lawn!   just kidding! 

*water faucets*







			
				wynedot55 said:
			
		

> water hose


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water hose


----------



## wynedot55

pvc pipe


----------



## Chris aka Barney

copper tubing?


----------



## wynedot55

pvc fittings


----------



## Farmer Kitty

galvanized pipes


----------



## wynedot55

stainless steel pipline


----------



## Farmer Kitty

stal cocks


----------



## wynedot55

pulsators


----------



## Farmer Kitty

slides (pipeline)


----------



## wynedot55

receiver jugg


----------



## Farmer Kitty

canes


----------



## wynedot55

semen jugg


----------



## Chris aka Barney

looong rubber glove


----------



## Farmer Kitty

This took a different turn than I expected! I was referring to the canes on the milking units.  

breeding gun


----------



## wynedot55

lolol kitty we call them shells.
 semen straw


----------



## Farmer Kitty

No,no. The cane is the part on a pipeline unit that goes on the end of the hose and hooks into the slides on the stainless pipe. 

scissors (used to cut the straw open)


----------



## wynedot55

knife


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cone-for processing chickens-  one of the jobs I hope to get to this week!


----------



## wynedot55

wire to hang the chickens up with


----------



## Farmer Kitty

freezer bags


----------



## wynedot55

ice to chill the chicken


----------



## Farmer Kitty

jars


----------



## wynedot55

pressure cooker


----------



## wynedot55

ohhhhh i forgot you have a 4yr old chicken plucker


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> ohhhhh i forgot you have a 4yr old chicken plucker


No, it doesn't bother her when I process one but, she doesn't want to help. The Kute Kitten helped with the last one but, she is off to school now. 

lids


----------



## wynedot55

lid rings


----------



## Chris aka Barney

Well, I tried to think of something....we don't eat our chickens soooooooooooooo here goes

egg carton


----------



## wynedot55

eggs


----------



## Chris aka Barney

roost


----------



## Farmer Kitty

nest boxes


----------



## wynedot55

shavings


----------



## Farmer Kitty

calf hutches


----------



## wynedot55

bottle holders in the hutch


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bottles


----------



## wynedot55

buckets


----------



## Farmer Kitty

papertowel holder


----------



## wynedot55

sink in the tank room


----------



## Farmer Kitty

well for water


----------



## Chris aka Barney

scrub brushes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

curry combs


----------



## Chris aka Barney

hand shears


----------



## Farmer Kitty

head gates


----------



## wynedot55

squeeze chute


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fence panels


----------



## wynedot55

drill stem pipe


----------



## Farmer Kitty

T-post


----------



## wynedot55

barbed wire


----------



## Chris aka Barney

electric fence


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fence insulators


----------



## wynedot55

lectric fence gate handles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

T-post clips


----------



## wynedot55

clip twisting tool


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> clip twisting tool


fence pliers?

wooden corner posts


----------



## Chris aka Barney

T brackets


----------



## wynedot55

H braces


----------



## Farmer Kitty

post hole digger


----------



## beefy

bungee cord.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tractor


----------



## wynedot55

loader


----------



## Farmer Kitty

spreader


----------



## wynedot55

honey wagon aka liquid manure spreader


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Manure pump


----------



## wynedot55

iragation circle


----------



## Farmer Kitty

potato digger


----------



## wynedot55

sprigg digger


----------



## Farmer Kitty

greenbean picker


----------



## beefy

pullpin/bolt


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hitchpin


----------



## wynedot55

toplink


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chain


----------



## wynedot55

dragg


----------



## Farmer Kitty

graindrill


----------



## wynedot55

notill drill


----------



## Farmer Kitty

disk


----------



## wynedot55

breaking plow


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chisel plow


----------



## wynedot55

leveling plow


----------



## Farmer Kitty

corn planter


----------



## wynedot55

corn picker


----------



## Farmer Kitty

combine


----------



## wynedot55

corn header


----------



## Farmer Kitty

small grain head


----------



## wynedot55

straw windrower


----------



## Farmer Kitty

rake


----------



## wynedot55

tedder


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sq. baler


----------



## wynedot55

popup loader


----------



## Farmer Kitty

elevator


----------



## wynedot55

barn loft


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ladders


----------



## wynedot55

dropp holes in the floor


----------



## Farmer Kitty

managers


----------



## wynedot55

feed troughs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wheelbarrow


----------



## wynedot55

motorized feed cart


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pitchfork


----------



## wynedot55

feed scoop shovel


----------



## Farmer Kitty

feed scoop


----------



## wynedot55

feed sacks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grain bin


----------



## wynedot55

AO SMITH harvestor silo


----------



## Farmer Kitty

stave silo


----------



## wynedot55

bunker silo


----------



## Farmer Kitty

loader


----------



## wynedot55

feeder wagon


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mangers


----------



## wynedot55

headlocks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tie stalls


----------



## wynedot55

collars


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Penny-she keeps loosing hers!


----------



## wynedot55

chains


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tractors-as in stuck!


----------



## wynedot55

big winch truck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bulldozer


----------



## wynedot55

dump truck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

skidsteer


----------



## wynedot55

backhoe


----------



## Chris aka Barney

side dumper


----------



## Farmer Kitty

frontend loader


----------



## wynedot55

loader hay forks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tractor


----------



## wynedot55

1 ton truck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

semi


----------



## wynedot55

cattle pot


----------



## Chris aka Barney

tether


----------



## wynedot55

halter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

show halter


----------



## wynedot55

trimming chute


----------



## Farmer Kitty

clippers


----------



## wynedot55

blades


----------



## Chris aka Barney

hand shears


----------



## wynedot55

loppers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

scissors


----------



## wynedot55

tin snipps


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tin roofing


----------



## wynedot55

barn doors


----------



## Farmer Kitty

siding


----------



## wynedot55

windows


----------



## Farmer Kitty

barn


----------



## wynedot55

tank room/milk house


----------



## Farmer Kitty

utility room


----------



## Chris aka Barney

storage closet (in utility room)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

brooms (poke up feed)


----------



## wynedot55

scraper to push up feed


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wheelbarrow


----------



## wynedot55

feed scoop


----------



## Chris aka Barney

feed bag


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grain bin


----------



## wynedot55

grain auger


----------



## Farmer Kitty

feed truck


----------



## wynedot55

portable feeder


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pitchforks


----------



## wynedot55

hay hooks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hay knife


----------



## wynedot55

baling plastic


----------



## Farmer Kitty

elevator


----------



## wynedot55

loft


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hay shoot


----------



## wynedot55

hay van


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hay rack


----------



## wynedot55

round bale ring feeder


----------



## Farmer Kitty

feeder wagon


----------



## wynedot55

feed troughs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chopper


----------



## wynedot55

silage wagons


----------



## Farmer Kitty

blower


----------



## wynedot55

swather


----------



## Farmer Kitty

combine


----------



## wynedot55

grain cart


----------



## Chris aka Barney

flat bed hauler


----------



## wynedot55

flatbed gooseneck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cattle trailer


----------



## wynedot55

horse trailer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

halters


----------



## wynedot55

lead ropes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

nose leader


----------



## wynedot55

bull ring


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chain


----------



## wynedot55

snapps


----------



## Farmer Kitty

collars


----------



## wynedot55

leather


----------



## Farmer Kitty

canvas


----------



## wynedot55

tarp


----------



## Farmer Kitty

plastic


----------



## wynedot55

net wrapp


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sisal twine


----------



## wynedot55

plastic twine


----------



## Farmer Kitty

baler


----------



## wynedot55

big sq baler


----------



## Farmer Kitty

flatbed trailer (to haul them on)


----------



## wynedot55

bale speer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

loader (on tractor)


----------



## wynedot55

bale forks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pitchforks


----------



## wynedot55

we are chasing our tails  manure spreader


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I know but, couldn't come up with anything else! 

manure pump


----------



## wynedot55

honey wagon


----------



## Farmer Kitty

manure pit


----------



## wynedot55

sucktion hose


----------



## Farmer Kitty

vacuum pump


----------



## wynedot55

milkers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pulsators


----------



## wynedot55

auto take offs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hoses


----------



## wynedot55

pipeline


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fresh cow bucket


----------



## wynedot55

calf bottles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

calf pails


----------



## wynedot55

calf hutches


----------



## Farmer Kitty

calf pens


----------



## wynedot55

locking stanchions


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tie stalls


----------



## wynedot55

parabone stalls


----------



## Farmer Kitty

horse stalls


----------



## wynedot55

stall hay rack


----------



## Farmer Kitty

shovel-to clean up with


----------



## wynedot55

pitchfork


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wheelbarrow


----------



## wynedot55

2 wheeled hand dolly


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bags of feed


----------



## wynedot55

1000lb bulk feed tote


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grain bin


----------



## wynedot55

portable grain auger


----------



## Farmer Kitty

feed truck


----------



## wynedot55

hay truck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

gas/fuel truck


----------



## wynedot55

portable welding rigg


----------



## Farmer Kitty

generator


----------



## wynedot55

power


----------



## Farmer Kitty

electricity


----------



## wynedot55

220 power


----------



## Farmer Kitty

540 RPM


----------



## wynedot55

1000 RPM


----------



## Farmer Kitty

horse power


----------



## wynedot55

PTO horse power


----------



## Farmer Kitty

horse


----------



## MissPrissy

pony


----------



## Farmer Kitty

(pony) cart


----------



## wynedot55

sulky


----------



## Farmer Kitty

manure spreader-have you ever watched anyone back one of them up with a team of horses? Fasinating!


----------



## wynedot55

wagon


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chopper box


----------



## wynedot55

silage box on truck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

blower


----------



## wynedot55

upright silo


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bunker silo


----------



## wynedot55

loader mounted face cutter to cut off silage for feeding


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tractor


----------



## wynedot55

3 pt blade


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grader


----------



## wynedot55

maintainer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

drag


----------



## wynedot55

harrow


----------



## Farmer Kitty

planter


----------



## wynedot55

grain drill


----------



## Farmer Kitty

combine


----------



## wynedot55

corn header


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chopper


----------



## wynedot55

corn picker


----------



## Farmer Kitty

gravity box-I think we have circled again!


----------



## wynedot55

we always chase our tails   grain cart


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grain bin-maybe if others would join in more it might help. Comeon everyone!


----------



## wynedot55

30ft grain auger  i dont think any1 wants to join in the game.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

corn crib-hopeful thinking, I guess.


----------



## wynedot55

wooden grainery


----------



## Farmer Kitty

stave silo


----------



## wynedot55

silage baggs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

silage piles


----------



## wynedot55

bunk feeders


----------



## Farmer Kitty

feeder wagons


----------



## wynedot55

feed lanes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Mangers


----------



## wynedot55

headlocks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

stantions


----------



## wynedot55

stall grates


----------



## Farmer Kitty

gutter


----------



## wynedot55

manure pit


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Manure pump


----------



## wynedot55

irragation pump


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sprinklers


----------



## wynedot55

hose reels


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pond


----------



## wynedot55

well


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pressure tank


----------



## wynedot55

well pump


----------



## Farmer Kitty

foot valve


----------



## wynedot55

lectric motor


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wiring


----------



## wynedot55

power


----------



## Farmer Kitty

horse (power)


----------



## wynedot55

wagon


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chopper box


----------



## wynedot55

hay  trailer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hay baler


----------



## wynedot55

bale graple


----------



## Farmer Kitty

round bale forks


----------



## Kute Kitten

blower


----------



## Farmer Kitty

silo


----------



## wynedot55

silo ladder


----------



## Farmer Kitty

silo unloader


----------



## wynedot55

feed conver


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wheelbarrow


----------



## wynedot55

shovel


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fork


----------



## wynedot55

bucket


----------



## Farmer Kitty

8 qt calf pail


----------



## wynedot55

feed pan


----------



## Farmer Kitty

calf hutch


----------



## wynedot55

calf barn


----------



## Farmer Kitty

neck straps


----------



## wynedot55

ID  numbers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ear tags


----------



## wynedot55

brands


----------



## Farmer Kitty

branding iron


----------



## wynedot55

electric branding iron


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tatoo crimper


----------



## wynedot55

ink


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ear


----------



## wynedot55

neckchain


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tie stalls


----------



## wynedot55

free stalls


----------



## Farmer Kitty

stantions


----------



## wynedot55

stall pations


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grates


----------



## wynedot55

pitt


----------



## Farmer Kitty

manure pump


----------



## wynedot55

manure spreader


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tractor


----------



## wynedot55

plow


----------



## Farmer Kitty

disk


----------



## wynedot55

harrow


----------



## Farmer Kitty

springtooth drags


----------



## wynedot55

chisel plow


----------



## Farmer Kitty

let's plant---grain drill


----------



## wynedot55

no till drill


----------



## Farmer Kitty

corn planter


----------



## wynedot55

air seeder


----------



## Farmer Kitty

haybine


----------



## wynedot55

disc cutter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chopper


----------



## wynedot55

silage wagon


----------



## Farmer Kitty

blower


----------



## wynedot55

upright silo


----------



## Farmer Kitty

corn silage pile-if things ever get going.


----------



## wynedot55

packer tractor


----------



## Farmer Kitty

plastic cover


----------



## wynedot55

tires to hold the plastic cover down


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wagons-that the tires were on before they went bad!


----------



## wynedot55

running gears


----------



## Farmer Kitty

trailer


----------



## wynedot55

24 gooseneck stock trailer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

gooseneck flat trailer


----------



## wynedot55

gooseneck dump trailer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dump truck


----------



## wynedot55

end dump trailer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

loader


----------



## wynedot55

pay loader


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pitchfork-loads the wheelbarrow with hayledge, etc.


----------



## wynedot55

scraper to push up feed


----------



## Farmer Kitty

broom


----------



## wynedot55

brush


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cury comb


----------



## wynedot55

blow dryer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

clipper


----------



## wynedot55

trimming chute


----------



## Farmer Kitty

halter


----------



## kstaven

hackamore


----------



## wynedot55

chain


----------



## Farmer Kitty

nose ring


----------



## wynedot55

show halter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

showmanship


----------



## wynedot55

grand champion


----------



## Farmer Kitty

auction


----------



## wynedot55

high seller


----------



## Farmer Kitty

processing plant


----------



## wynedot55

milk barn


----------



## Farmer Kitty

milking parlor


----------



## wynedot55

feed troughs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water tubs


----------



## wynedot55

floats


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water hose


----------



## wynedot55

spray nozzle  i knew youd say waterhose


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pressure washer


----------



## wynedot55

concrete


----------



## Farmer Kitty

silo


----------



## wynedot55

feedlane


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bunkfeeder


----------



## wynedot55

wheeled hay feeder


----------



## Farmer Kitty

manger


----------



## wynedot55

freestall barn


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We're going in cicles again! 

shed


----------



## wynedot55

but its so much fun 
 hay barn


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pole barn


----------



## wynedot55

shop


----------



## Farmer Kitty

garage


----------



## wynedot55

house


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chicken coop


----------



## wynedot55

chickens


----------



## Farmer Kitty

incubators


----------



## wynedot55

brooders


----------



## Farmer Kitty

calves


----------



## wynedot55

lambs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chicks


----------



## wynedot55

hens


----------



## Farmer Kitty

roosters


----------



## wynedot55

tom turkey


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bulls


----------



## wynedot55

heifers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

calves


----------



## wynedot55

milking cows


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dry cows


----------



## wynedot55

bred heifers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

piglets


----------



## wynedot55

sows


----------



## Farmer Kitty

boars


----------



## wynedot55

wild pigs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pseudo-rabies---there were several farms infected about 20 miles from here and they determined it came from and was spread by wild pigs. It took our ____DNR awhile to admit that there were wild pigs in the area. Everyone else knew it though!


----------



## wynedot55

vaccine weve had wildhogs here for years.an they can do some bad damage.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

syringe


----------



## wynedot55

needle


----------



## Farmer Kitty

alcohol prep pad


----------



## wynedot55

meds


----------



## Farmer Kitty

medicine supply cabinet/cupboard


----------



## wynedot55

iv tubes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

IV needles


----------



## wynedot55

balling gun


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sulfa--nasty stuff!


----------



## wynedot55

worm pills


----------



## Farmer Kitty

asprin


----------



## wynedot55

withdraw time


----------



## Farmer Kitty

antibiotic test


----------



## wynedot55

SCC  test


----------



## Farmer Kitty

SCC paddle


----------



## wynedot55

mastitis


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Today treatment


----------



## wynedot55

throw away milk


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fresh cow bucket


----------



## wynedot55

buckets


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grain--I use buckets to grain the young heifers.


----------



## wynedot55

corn


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mineral


----------



## wynedot55

rabon  i know you cant use rabon with milk cows.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Selen-E Pack


----------



## wynedot55

yeast


----------



## Farmer Kitty

molasses


----------



## wynedot55

soybean meal


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I was waiting for soybeans to come up!

salt


----------



## wynedot55

cotton seed meal


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grist


----------



## wynedot55

feed mill


----------



## Farmer Kitty

feed trucks


----------



## wynedot55

TMR mixer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

feed grinder


----------



## wynedot55

feed tank


----------



## Farmer Kitty

feed bin


----------



## wynedot55

5 ton creep feeder


----------



## Farmer Kitty

feed mixer


----------



## wynedot55

hammer mill


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grinder


----------



## wynedot55

chopper


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lag--takes the grains up to the bins in the feedmill.


----------



## wynedot55

storage bins


----------



## Farmer Kitty

roller mill


----------



## wynedot55

feed sacks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

conveyer


----------



## wynedot55

popup hay loader


----------



## Farmer Kitty

auger


----------



## wynedot55

posthole digger


----------



## Farmer Kitty

quack digger


----------



## wynedot55

T-postdriver


----------



## Farmer Kitty

round post driver


----------



## wynedot55

post tamper


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lg wooden corner post


----------



## wynedot55

wooden line post


----------



## Farmer Kitty

electric fencer


----------



## wynedot55

electric fence wire


----------



## Farmer Kitty

electric fence insulator


----------



## wynedot55

insulated gate handle


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water-doesn't mix with the insulated gate handle!


----------



## wynedot55

shock


----------



## Farmer Kitty

jolt


----------



## wynedot55

popp


----------



## Farmer Kitty

electricity


----------



## wynedot55

220


----------



## Farmer Kitty

110


----------



## kstaven

AC/DC


----------



## Farmer Kitty

welder


----------



## wynedot55

cutting torch


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wire feed welder


----------



## wynedot55

pipe bender


----------



## Farmer Kitty

drill press


----------



## wynedot55

band saw


----------



## Farmer Kitty

30 ton press


----------



## wynedot55

hand drill


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cordless drill


----------



## wynedot55

cordless skile saw


----------



## Farmer Kitty

table saw


----------



## wynedot55

hand saw


----------



## Farmer Kitty

reciprocating saw


----------



## wynedot55

jugg saw


----------



## Farmer Kitty

back saw


----------



## wynedot55

chain saw


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Skidder (as in logging) Have seen them used in farming.


----------



## wynedot55

logg trailer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

overloaded


----------



## wynedot55

streach axel trailer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

semi's---for hauling in the crop


----------



## kstaven

Broken axles!    While hauling in the crop.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Blown tires-also while hauling in the crop. BANG!


----------



## wynedot55

tire shop


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tire changer


----------



## wynedot55

compressor


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tire spoons


----------



## wynedot55

inner tubes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

patches


----------



## wynedot55

grinder to smooth inside of tire


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bench grinder


----------



## wynedot55

wheel grinder


----------



## Farmer Kitty

impact wrench


----------



## wynedot55

lugg wranch


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lugg nut


----------



## wynedot55

rimm


----------



## Farmer Kitty

spindle


----------



## wynedot55

hubb


----------



## Farmer Kitty

axle


----------



## wynedot55

bell housing


----------



## Farmer Kitty

drive shaft


----------



## wynedot55

PTO


----------



## Farmer Kitty

clutch


----------



## wynedot55

slipp clutch


----------



## Farmer Kitty

brakes


----------



## wynedot55

hydrolics


----------



## Farmer Kitty

steering


----------



## wynedot55

power steering


----------



## Farmer Kitty

manual steering-don't get into a tight corner-at least not with the Oliver 770 we have!


----------



## wynedot55

blown power steering pump


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That's worse than manual! Blowns don't hardly steer!

transmission


----------



## wynedot55

16 gears


----------



## Farmer Kitty

forks-that move transmission in and out of gear.


----------



## wynedot55

gear teeth


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bearings


----------



## wynedot55

grease


----------



## Farmer Kitty

seals


----------



## wynedot55

gearbox


----------



## Farmer Kitty

shafts


----------



## wynedot55

yolks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

eggs


----------



## wynedot55

shells


----------



## Farmer Kitty

liners (milking units)


----------



## wynedot55

teat cups


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hoses


----------



## wynedot55

remote hydro outlets


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hydro ram


----------



## wynedot55

3pt hitch


----------



## Farmer Kitty

draw bar


----------



## wynedot55

belly bar


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hitch


----------



## wynedot55

quick attach


----------



## Farmer Kitty

loaders


----------



## wynedot55

hay forks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

scoop shovels


----------



## wynedot55

manure scraper


----------



## Farmer Kitty

(gutter) grates


----------



## wynedot55

stopped up drains


----------



## Farmer Kitty

flooded floors


----------



## wynedot55

wading in water


----------



## Farmer Kitty

broom to sweep it out with!


----------



## wynedot55

shop vac


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sump pump


----------



## wynedot55

manure pump


----------



## Farmer Kitty

manure tank spreader


----------



## wynedot55

hose reel


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tractor


----------



## wynedot55

4 wheeler


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Pickup truck


----------



## wynedot55

2 ton truck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

delivery truck


----------



## wynedot55

feed truck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

route truck


----------



## wynedot55

milk truck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bulktank


----------



## wynedot55

milk silo


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cheese factory


----------



## wynedot55

milk vats


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pasturizer


----------



## wynedot55

chilling tanks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

refridgerator


----------



## wynedot55

bottling machine


----------



## Farmer Kitty

waxing machine


----------



## wynedot55

big walk in coolers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

meat processing plant


----------



## wynedot55

big meat hook convayer


----------



## amysflock

butcher


----------



## Farmer Kitty

welcome to the game amysflock

walkin freezer


----------



## wynedot55

frozen meat case


----------



## Farmer Kitty

freezer wrap


----------



## wynedot55

vacum freeze


----------



## Farmer Kitty

canned meats


----------



## wynedot55

lunch meat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sandwich for lunch in the field


----------



## wynedot55

water is all we took to the field.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cooler--before the girls came along, there were days I was out there from breakfast until afternoon chores. Some of the fields are 1.5 to 2 miles away via road.


----------



## wynedot55

cold 1


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> cold 1


???

refridgerator


----------



## wynedot55

i was talking bout a cold beverage a few old boys keep in their coolers round here.


----------



## wynedot55

freezer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Never heard of it--obviously I'm not one of the old boys 

jars to freeze colstrum down in.


----------



## wynedot55

milk juggs for freezing clostrum
  well we have a few good old boys that like to drink beer an bale hay.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

(lightbulb click on!) Gotcha! Obviously I don't drink or it would have sunk in sooner, I have heard of the term. 

fresh cow bucket-YUCK!


----------



## wynedot55

glass weigh juggs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

milk meters


----------



## wynedot55

DHIA


----------



## Farmer Kitty

testing


----------



## wynedot55

butterfat test


----------



## Farmer Kitty

protein test


----------



## wynedot55

SCC test


----------



## Farmer Kitty

antibiotic test


----------



## wynedot55

CMT test


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Johnes test


----------



## wynedot55

bangs test


----------



## Farmer Kitty

TB test


----------



## wynedot55

anaplaz


----------



## amysflock

vaccinations


----------



## wynedot55

needles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

syringes


----------



## wynedot55

bottles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

calf bottle


----------



## wynedot55

nipple bucket


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> nipple bucket


Awful things!

calf pail


----------



## wynedot55

water trough


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water hose


----------



## wynedot55

high pressure pump


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pressure washer


----------



## wynedot55

sprayer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

nozzle


----------



## wynedot55

valves


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pistons


----------



## wynedot55

sleeves


----------



## Farmer Kitty

rods


----------



## wynedot55

gaskets


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bearings


----------



## wynedot55

crank shaft


----------



## Farmer Kitty

heads


----------



## wynedot55

rings


----------



## Farmer Kitty

split rings


----------



## wynedot55

crankcase


----------



## Farmer Kitty

timing chain/belt


----------



## wynedot55

starter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water pump


----------



## wynedot55

generator


----------



## Farmer Kitty

alternator


----------



## wynedot55

battery


----------



## Farmer Kitty

battery cable


----------



## wynedot55

jumper cables


----------



## Farmer Kitty

truck--to jump from


----------



## wynedot55

1 ton


----------



## Farmer Kitty

supply truck--was just here!


----------



## wynedot55

service truck  yes we was


----------



## Farmer Kitty

no,no the supply/route truck was here, on the farm, today.

milk truck--he came today too!


----------



## wynedot55

6500 gal milk tanker


----------



## Farmer Kitty

milk plant


----------



## wynedot55

storage tanks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cheese making vats


----------



## wynedot55

pipelines


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pasturizer


----------



## wynedot55

walk in freezer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

big coolers


----------



## wynedot55

plate chillers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

waxers


----------



## wynedot55

jugg machines


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cold storage buildings


----------



## wynedot55

reefer trailers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hand held radios--used to help back into tight spots that are blind. My aunt used to love telling my uncle where to go when they were over the road drivers.


----------



## wynedot55

2 way radios


----------



## Farmer Kitty

AM/FM Radio


----------



## wynedot55

CB radio


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dating myself but--Boombox


----------



## wynedot55

CD  player  i remember the boomboxes.they was heavy old devils.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

record player--Do kids today even know what a record is?


----------



## wynedot55

8 track tape player no they have no idea what vynal records are.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cassette player


----------



## wynedot55

turn table


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We're off subject  this is the farm one! 

needle


----------



## wynedot55

i dont think we can stay on sub 
ive tube


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I don't think so either! The other one we are listing cattle breeds! 

IV Calcium


----------



## wynedot55

LA200


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Tylan 50, 100, 200--take your pick!


----------



## wynedot55

today you just shot them all out there


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Yep, I did! 

Tomorrow


----------



## wynedot55

biodry


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dry cow


----------



## wynedot55

coppertox


----------



## Farmer Kitty

copper sulfate


----------



## wynedot55

iodine


----------



## Farmer Kitty

alcohol


----------



## wynedot55

proxide


----------



## Farmer Kitty

neosporin


----------



## wynedot55

combotic


----------



## Farmer Kitty

penicillian


----------



## wynedot55

withdraw times


----------



## Farmer Kitty

antibiotic tests


----------



## wynedot55

CMT test


----------



## Farmer Kitty

We've been here before! 

SCC test


----------



## wynedot55

BLOOD TEST


----------



## Farmer Kitty

slides


----------



## wynedot55

microscope


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pipet


----------



## wynedot55

claymore /sterlizer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ovens


----------



## wynedot55

heat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sterilization


----------



## wynedot55

clean


----------



## Farmer Kitty

whitewash


----------



## wynedot55

powerwash


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pressure washer


----------



## wynedot55

water pump


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water hose


----------



## wynedot55

facuit


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water pipes


----------



## wynedot55

risers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pressure tank


----------



## wynedot55

popoff valve


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pressure gauge


----------



## wynedot55

vacume tank


----------



## Farmer Kitty

vacuum pump


----------



## wynedot55

vacum lines


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pulsators


----------



## wynedot55

pulsator hoses


----------



## Farmer Kitty

claws


----------



## wynedot55

shells/teat cups


----------



## Farmer Kitty

liners


----------



## wynedot55

claws


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cats


----------



## wynedot55

kittens


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dogs


----------



## wynedot55

puppies


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cows


----------



## wynedot55

baggs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

udders


----------



## Kute Kitten

milker


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pipeline


----------



## wynedot55

locking stanchions


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tie stalls


----------



## wynedot55

stall deviders


----------



## Farmer Kitty

stantion clips


----------



## wynedot55

weigh meters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

test bottles


----------



## wynedot55

ice chest


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thermometer


----------



## wynedot55

hot milk


----------



## Farmer Kitty

antibiotics


----------



## wynedot55

safeguard wormer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Ivomec wormer--heifers got hit with that when we dehorned them!


----------



## wynedot55

rabon fly blocks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

trace mineral salt blocks


----------



## wynedot55

mineral blocks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mineral feeders


----------



## wynedot55

feed troughs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water tanks


----------



## wynedot55

water bowls


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water lines


----------



## wynedot55

ditch digger


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bull dozer


----------



## wynedot55

brush


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chainsaw


----------



## wynedot55

logg splitter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

log skidder


----------



## wynedot55

saw mill


----------



## Farmer Kitty

log truck


----------



## wynedot55

log trailer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

lumber


----------



## wynedot55

steel


----------



## Farmer Kitty

siding


----------



## wynedot55

sheet iron


----------



## Farmer Kitty

gutter grates


----------



## wynedot55

rain gutters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

manure pit


----------



## wynedot55

honey wagon


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tractor


----------



## wynedot55

loader


----------



## Farmer Kitty

skidster


----------



## wynedot55

3PT manure tire scraper


----------



## Farmer Kitty

walkway scraper--the hand push kind.


----------



## wynedot55

3pt angle blade


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grader for driveway


----------



## wynedot55

rock picker


----------



## Farmer Kitty

rock crusher


----------



## wynedot55

convayer belt


----------



## Farmer Kitty

elevator


----------



## wynedot55

grain leg


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grain bin


----------



## wynedot55

grain cart


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grain scale


----------



## wynedot55

feeder system


----------



## Farmer Kitty

silo


----------



## wynedot55

mixer wagon


----------



## Farmer Kitty

feeder wagon


----------



## wynedot55

feed lanes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

silo rooms


----------



## wynedot55

feeder carts


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wheelbarrows


----------



## wynedot55

feed scoops


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pitchforks


----------



## wynedot55

wire cutters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fencing pliers


----------



## wynedot55

barbed wire


----------



## Farmer Kitty

T-posts


----------



## wynedot55

drill stem pipe corners


----------



## Farmer Kitty

insulators


----------



## wynedot55

electric fence wire


----------



## Farmer Kitty

electric fencer


----------



## wynedot55

hot


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cold


----------



## wynedot55

water heater


----------



## amysflock

de-icer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

watertub


----------



## wynedot55

barral


----------



## Farmer Kitty

drinking cup


----------



## wynedot55

waterline to cup


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pressure tank


----------



## wynedot55

pressure valve


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water pump


----------



## wynedot55

water nozzle


----------



## Farmer Kitty

foot valve


----------



## wynedot55

popup sprinklers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

irrigation systems


----------



## wynedot55

big gun irrigator


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sprinkler


----------



## wynedot55

hose reel


----------



## Farmer Kitty

faucet


----------



## wynedot55

pvc pipe


----------



## Farmer Kitty

well-ran dry  oh well, it will recover in a little while.


----------



## wynedot55

city water  ouch no fun when a well goes dry.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> city water  ouch no fun when a well goes dry.


For farm? 

well casing--we have water again! At least until I push it to hard and run it dry again.


----------



## wynedot55

salt water


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fresh water--no water.  Kute Kitten called right after I started milking. Pump was running non-stop. Now I get to go prime the pump. I did run water from the barn to the house though-to refill the well!


----------



## wynedot55

clean water


----------



## Farmer Kitty

primed pump!


----------



## wynedot55

pump working


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water flowing


----------



## wynedot55

bath time


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I think we are venturing off topic again! 

hoof bath


----------



## wynedot55

i just go where the game takes me 
hoof trimmer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hoof knives


----------



## wynedot55

tilt trimming chute


----------



## Farmer Kitty

halter


----------



## wynedot55

tie strapps


----------



## Farmer Kitty

nose leader


----------



## wynedot55

nose hooks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

can't suck things


----------



## wynedot55

meanie your talking bout nose blabbs 
 bull ring


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Whatever you want to call them.  We don't use them-no need to! 

chain-for bull ring!


----------



## wynedot55

chin ball marker


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> chin ball marker


A what?

Paint stick marker


----------



## wynedot55

halter  its a steel ball that fitts on a halter.an you feel it with paint.an when the gomer bull/steer mounts a cow in heat.it marks her so you can tell she was in heat.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Ahhh. We paint the tail heads and then when the cow is mounted it's rubbed off.

Show halter


----------



## wynedot55

rope halter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

nose leader


----------



## wynedot55

CURRY COMB  does that help


----------



## Farmer Kitty

clippers--must be found a new answer.


----------



## wynedot55

clipping chute


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> clipping chute


We always just tied them up somewhere to be clipped.

blades


----------



## wynedot55

combs  we always used the chute.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hair spray--needed for showing.

New players welcome to play!


----------



## wynedot55

blow dryer 
i wish new players would join us.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Shoe polish

Me too!


----------



## wynedot55

hoof trimmer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

vet


----------



## wynedot55

repairman


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mechanic


----------



## wynedot55

machine  shop


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Cattle barn


----------



## wynedot55

freestall barn


----------



## Farmer Kitty

milkhouse


----------



## wynedot55

palor


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pipeline


----------



## wynedot55

milkers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fresh cow bucket


----------



## wynedot55

bottles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pails


----------



## wynedot55

feeders


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grain bins


----------



## wynedot55

feeder system


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wheelbarrow


----------



## wynedot55

shovel


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fork


----------



## wynedot55

hay hook


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hay forks on loader


----------



## wynedot55

hay forks on rear


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tractor


----------



## wynedot55

loader


----------



## Farmer Kitty

plows


----------



## wynedot55

turning plow


----------



## Farmer Kitty

disks


----------



## wynedot55

chisel plow


----------



## Farmer Kitty

drags


----------



## wynedot55

harrow


----------



## Farmer Kitty

land leveler


----------



## wynedot55

grass seeder


----------



## Farmer Kitty

corn planter


----------



## wynedot55

grain drill


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cultipacker


----------



## wynedot55

roller


----------



## Farmer Kitty

soil finisher


----------



## wynedot55

3pt tiller


----------



## Farmer Kitty

strip tiller


----------



## wynedot55

sub soiler


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ripper


----------



## wynedot55

air seeder


----------



## Farmer Kitty

haybine


----------



## wynedot55

disc mower


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hydroswing haybine


----------



## wynedot55

3pt sickle mower


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hay tedder


----------



## wynedot55

bar rake


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wheel rake


----------



## wynedot55

SP windrower


----------



## Farmer Kitty

rotary hay rake


----------



## wynedot55

SP disc mower


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sm square baler


----------



## wynedot55

30A stacker


----------



## Farmer Kitty

elevator


----------



## wynedot55

loft


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Huge hay forks in loft


----------



## wynedot55

hay stacks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hay knife


----------



## wynedot55

wire cutters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

electric fence insulators


----------



## wynedot55

electric fence posts


----------



## Farmer Kitty

electric fencer


----------



## wynedot55

battery fencer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

electric fence wire


----------



## wynedot55

hi tensile wire


----------



## Farmer Kitty

corner posts


----------



## wynedot55

pull post


----------



## Farmer Kitty

post anchor


----------



## wynedot55

hydo posthole digger


----------



## Farmer Kitty

gate handle


----------



## wynedot55

pipe gate


----------



## Farmer Kitty

corral


----------



## wynedot55

squeeze chute


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pens


----------



## wynedot55

ALLEYS


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Wow! Caps again!

walkways


----------



## wynedot55

concrete


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dirt


----------



## wynedot55

gravel


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grass


----------



## wynedot55

hay


----------



## Farmer Kitty

straw


----------



## wynedot55

wheat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

oats


----------



## wynedot55

corn


----------



## Farmer Kitty

rye


----------



## wynedot55

soybeans


----------



## Farmer Kitty

soy diesel


----------



## Kute Kitten

soy ink


----------



## Farmer Kitty

books


----------



## Kute Kitten

paper


----------



## wynedot55

wood


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fence posts


----------



## wynedot55

gates


----------



## Farmer Kitty

buildings


----------



## wynedot55

FREESTALLS


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ALL CAPS AGAIN?

barn


----------



## wynedot55

loafing shed


----------



## Farmer Kitty

machine shed


----------



## wynedot55

calf barn


----------



## Farmer Kitty

calf hutches


----------



## wynedot55

hog wire panels


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chain


----------



## wynedot55

hooks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

snaps


----------



## wynedot55

links


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chainlink fence


----------



## Kute Kitten

barbwire fence


----------



## wynedot55

weldedwire fence


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fence panels


----------



## wynedot55

hogg panels


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cattle panels


----------



## wynedot55

sleep panels


----------



## Farmer Kitty

gates


----------



## wynedot55

sucker rods


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> sucker rods


????


----------



## wynedot55

lil round peices of pipe.
 steel posts


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> lil round peices of pipe.
> steel posts


Okay.  If we would all use the same name for everything around this country it would help! 

stainless steel pipe


----------



## wynedot55

copper pipe


----------



## Farmer Kitty

PVC pipe


----------



## wynedot55

black water pipe


----------



## Farmer Kitty

black gas pipe

None of our water pipes are black! How do you rate?


----------



## wynedot55

ours are all sch 40 pipe.the black dont hold up good.
steaples


----------



## Farmer Kitty

galvanized pipe

Ours are PVC work great as long as they don't freeze!


----------



## wynedot55

copper tubing


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water faucets


----------



## wynedot55

pipe fittings


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pipe clips--or whatever you call those things that hold the pipes to the wall.


----------



## wynedot55

gaskets


----------



## Farmer Kitty

seals


----------



## wynedot55

0 rings


----------



## Farmer Kitty

silicone


----------



## wynedot55

rubber rings


----------



## Farmer Kitty

banding pliers


----------



## wynedot55

casterating knife


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Let's move to the other end! 

dehorning burner


----------



## wynedot55

pliers for pulling bleeders


----------



## Farmer Kitty

surgical tweezers--That's what we use to pull bleeders.


----------



## wynedot55

wound spray


----------



## Farmer Kitty

blood stop powder


----------



## wynedot55

wound pack


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Blue kote


----------



## wynedot55

stitches


----------



## Farmer Kitty

vetwrap


----------



## wynedot55

meds


----------



## Farmer Kitty

penicillian


----------



## wynedot55

tylan 50


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tylan200


----------



## wynedot55

tylan100


----------



## Farmer Kitty

LA200


----------



## wynedot55

combiotic


----------



## Farmer Kitty

syringe


----------



## wynedot55

needle


----------



## Farmer Kitty

IV tubing


----------



## wynedot55

vains


----------



## Farmer Kitty

halter


----------



## wynedot55

nosee hooks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

nose leader


----------



## wynedot55

headgate


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fence panels


----------



## wynedot55

alley way


----------



## Farmer Kitty

walkway


----------



## wynedot55

sort gates


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pens


----------



## wynedot55

pasture


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fields


----------



## wynedot55

lots


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fences


----------



## wynedot55

posts


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wooden


----------



## wynedot55

steel corners


----------



## Farmer Kitty

siding


----------



## wynedot55

truuses


----------



## Farmer Kitty

roof


----------



## wynedot55

POLES


----------



## Farmer Kitty

2 x's


----------



## wynedot55

2x6


----------



## Farmer Kitty

2 X 8


----------



## wynedot55

2 x 12


----------



## Farmer Kitty

2 X 10


----------



## wynedot55

nails


----------



## Farmer Kitty

screws


----------



## wynedot55

bolts


----------



## Farmer Kitty

staples


----------



## wynedot55

wire clipps


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hardware cloth


----------



## wynedot55

welded wire


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chainlink


----------



## wynedot55

barbed wire


----------



## Farmer Kitty

coats--Mine got caught on the barbwire today.


----------



## wynedot55

arms my get cut up in the crapp.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

legs


----------



## wynedot55

feet


----------



## Farmer Kitty

boots


----------



## wynedot55

shoes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

torture devices both of them (boots & shoes)!

jeans


----------



## wynedot55

TEES 
im guessing you like to go barefooted .


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Got it-both DDs do too! 

jacket


----------



## wynedot55

coat


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sweatshirt


----------



## wynedot55

tees yr round here


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I've been wearing tees-some with long sleeves and sometimes with a sweatshirt or jacket in the mornings especially. That is coming to an abrupt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I fear!
turtleneck


----------



## wynedot55

down filled jacket


----------



## Farmer Kitty

snowmobile boots


----------



## wynedot55

ski suit


----------



## Farmer Kitty

snowmobile suit


----------



## wynedot55

tobbgan


----------



## Farmer Kitty

saucer sled


----------



## wynedot55

tire sled


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sledding hill


----------



## wynedot55

snow


----------



## Farmer Kitty

snowplow


----------



## wynedot55

snow blower


----------



## Farmer Kitty

snowball--kurplat!


----------



## wynedot55

snowman


----------



## Farmer Kitty

snowdrift


----------



## wynedot55

snowplow do the girls build snowmen.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

This is the one they made on Saturday. The snow was sticking on the ground but, was melting from the underside so, even though it snowed all night and all day they didn't have a lot to make a snowman with.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

salt truck


----------



## wynedot55

sand 
well thats a very cute lil snowman.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

beach

They were packing snow at the base of him trying to keep him cool so he wouldn't melt.  he melted anyway. I'm sure there will be more snow for snowmen this winter.


----------



## wynedot55

water


----------



## Farmer Kitty

swimming


----------



## wynedot55

freezing


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> freezing


Nasty!!!!!!!!

WARM!


----------



## wynedot55

hot


----------



## Farmer Kitty

This is the farm one so I'm going with:

cutting torch


----------



## wynedot55

steel


----------



## Farmer Kitty

welder


----------



## wynedot55

wire welder


----------



## Farmer Kitty

gas welder


----------



## wynedot55

pipe bender


----------



## Farmer Kitty

drill press


----------



## wynedot55

anvil


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hammer


----------



## wynedot55

sledge hammer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tack hammer


----------



## wynedot55

claw hammer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

ballpeen hammer


----------



## wynedot55

rubber hammer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Maul (as in big hammer)


----------



## wynedot55

double bit axe


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pry bars


----------



## wynedot55

tampping bar


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tire spoon


----------



## wynedot55

air compressor


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grinder


----------



## wynedot55

skil saw


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cordless drill--great things! Spent part of yesterday afternoon finishing putting up the tarps for winter with one!


----------



## wynedot55

lectric drill  i have 2 cordless drills


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sawzaw--we have 3 cordless drills!


----------



## wynedot55

jigsaw  i have 2 zawsaws a cordless an lectric


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tablesaw


----------



## wynedot55

bansaw


----------



## Farmer Kitty

jigsaw


----------



## wynedot55

miter saw


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cutoff saw


----------



## wynedot55

steel cutting saw


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chop saw


----------



## wynedot55

shop vac


----------



## Farmer Kitty

broom


----------



## wynedot55

dust pan


----------



## Farmer Kitty

garbage can


----------



## wynedot55

feed barrel


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grain wheelbarrow


----------



## wynedot55

feed scoop


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grain bin


----------



## wynedot55

feeder system


----------



## Farmer Kitty

manger


----------



## wynedot55

stanchions


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tie stalls


----------



## wynedot55

curve ball   loose housing/loafing barn


----------



## Farmer Kitty

shed


----------



## wynedot55

calf barn


----------



## Farmer Kitty

calf hutches


----------



## wynedot55

panels


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pens


----------



## wynedot55

bucket holders


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water tubs


----------



## wynedot55

feed troughs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grain room


----------



## wynedot55

silage room


----------



## Farmer Kitty

utility room


----------



## wynedot55

office


----------



## Farmer Kitty

milkhouse


----------



## wynedot55

bathroom in milkhouse


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Luxury farm your discribing there!

bulktank


----------



## wynedot55

receiver jar


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wash sinks


----------



## wynedot55

water heater


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pressure tank


----------



## wynedot55

well pump


----------



## Farmer Kitty

foot valve


----------



## wynedot55

hand valve


----------



## Farmer Kitty

A foot valve is the valve at the end of the pipes down in the well. It keeps the water from running back out of the pipes.

galvanized pipes


----------



## wynedot55

thanks for explainng that.
copper pipe


----------



## Farmer Kitty

PVC pipe


----------



## wynedot55

black pipe yuck


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> black pipe yuck


 Here black pipe is a gas pipe.

heater


----------



## wynedot55

butane


----------



## Farmer Kitty

kerosene


----------



## wynedot55

natural gas


----------



## Farmer Kitty

liquid propane gas


----------



## wynedot55

GAS


----------



## Farmer Kitty

diesel fuel


----------



## wynedot55

motors


----------



## Farmer Kitty

engines


----------



## wynedot55

fuel pumps


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fuel tanks


----------



## wynedot55

starter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

distrubitor


----------



## wynedot55

spark plugs


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sparkplug wires


----------



## wynedot55

battery cables


----------



## Farmer Kitty

alternator


----------



## wynedot55

generator


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water pump


----------



## wynedot55

carb


----------



## Farmer Kitty

exhaust system


----------



## wynedot55

muffler


----------



## Farmer Kitty

head


----------



## wynedot55

pistons


----------



## Farmer Kitty

rings


----------



## wynedot55

sleeves


----------



## Farmer Kitty

main bearings


----------



## wynedot55

wheel bearings


----------



## Farmer Kitty

spindle


----------



## wynedot55

hubb


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tie rod


----------



## wynedot55

tie rod ends


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Ball joints


----------



## wynedot55

grease zerks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sealed bearings--I like them! No greasing!


----------



## wynedot55

blown bearings


----------



## Farmer Kitty

SCREEEEEEEEEEECH!

New bearings.


----------



## wynedot55

no wheel because it fell off.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tire


----------



## wynedot55

rim


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tire bolts-to tired to think of their proper name.


----------



## wynedot55

lugg nuts  
lugg wrench


----------



## Farmer Kitty

air gun


----------



## wynedot55

sockets


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wrenches


----------



## wynedot55

pliers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hammer


----------



## wynedot55

screw driver


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cordless drill


----------



## wynedot55

power drill


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sawzaw


----------



## wynedot55

jiggsaw


----------



## Farmer Kitty

table saw


----------



## wynedot55

bench grinder


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wheelgrinder


----------



## wynedot55

drill press


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pipe bender


----------



## wynedot55

welder


----------



## Farmer Kitty

welding rods


----------



## wynedot55

welding helments


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cutting torch


----------



## wynedot55

torch bottles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

flicker


----------



## wynedot55

hydro floor jack


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Bottle jack


----------



## wynedot55

trasmission stand


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cherry picker


----------



## wynedot55

sisser lift


----------



## Farmer Kitty

engine stand


----------



## wynedot55

transmission puller


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sleeve puller


----------



## wynedot55

parts washer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cleaning solution


----------



## wynedot55

drain system


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pit


----------



## wynedot55

pump


----------



## Farmer Kitty

tank spreader


----------



## wynedot55

manure spreader


----------



## Farmer Kitty

skidsteer


----------



## wynedot55

tractor


----------



## Farmer Kitty

loader


----------



## wynedot55

bucket


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pail


----------



## wynedot55

scoop


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bin


----------



## wynedot55

feed mill


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grinders


----------



## wynedot55

mixer wagon


----------



## Farmer Kitty

roller mill


----------



## wynedot55

feed sacks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

feed carts


----------



## wynedot55

mangers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

drinking cups


----------



## wynedot55

grates


----------



## Farmer Kitty

scraper


----------



## wynedot55

water hose


----------



## Farmer Kitty

water tubs


----------



## wynedot55

trough heaters


----------



## Farmer Kitty

extention cords


----------



## wynedot55

power outlets


----------



## Farmer Kitty

breaker boxes


----------



## wynedot55

powerlines


----------



## Farmer Kitty

utility poles


----------



## wynedot55

sub power stations


----------



## Farmer Kitty

electricity


----------



## wynedot55

generator


----------



## Farmer Kitty

power plant


----------



## wynedot55

coal


----------



## Farmer Kitty

nuclearer


----------



## wynedot55

methane


----------



## Farmer Kitty

gas


----------



## wynedot55

butane


----------



## Farmer Kitty

LP


----------



## wynedot55

tanks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cyclinders


----------



## wynedot55

hoses


----------



## Farmer Kitty

copper tubing


----------



## wynedot55

fittings


----------



## Farmer Kitty

regulators


----------



## wynedot55

gauges


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> gauges


 That was my next post! 

pipes


----------



## wynedot55

i know i couldnt digg my way out of it 
elbows


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I was getting pretty lost too! 

knees


----------



## wynedot55

ankles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

feet--we seem to be going south.


----------



## wynedot55

when you milk cows its all farm related  because you blow your body,
back


----------



## Farmer Kitty

shoulder


----------



## wynedot55

hands


----------



## Farmer Kitty

fingers


----------



## wynedot55

aches


----------



## Farmer Kitty

pains --yes people, these are part of the farm equipment. They seem to go hand in hand some days especially!


----------



## wynedot55

hurt


----------



## m.holloway

aspirin


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Ibuprophin


----------



## wynedot55

heavy pain killers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

cow meds


----------



## wynedot55

tranks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> tranks


????

IV line


----------



## wynedot55

tankqualizers  
 calodex


----------



## Farmer Kitty

dermaclense


----------



## wynedot55

combotic


----------



## Farmer Kitty

antibiotic


----------



## wynedot55

needles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

syringes


----------



## wynedot55

bottles


----------



## Farmer Kitty

calf bottle


----------



## wynedot55

nipple


----------



## Farmer Kitty

calf pail


----------



## wynedot55

mobb feeder


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grain tubs


----------



## wynedot55

buckets


----------



## Farmer Kitty

grain sacks


----------



## wynedot55

1000lb tote bags


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> 1000lb tote bags


That's half a ton! You go ahead and "tote" them! 

lick tubs


----------



## m.holloway

hay bales rolls


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sq. hay bales


----------



## wynedot55

tractor totes them 
liquid syrup


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Sure, make the poor tractor do the work! 

5-20


----------



## wynedot55

salt blocks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

protein/grain tubs


----------



## wynedot55

minerals


----------



## Farmer Kitty

hay


----------



## wynedot55

baleage


----------



## Farmer Kitty

corn silage


----------



## wynedot55

wheatledge


----------



## Farmer Kitty

oatledge


----------



## wynedot55

ryeledge


----------



## Farmer Kitty

chopped soybean


----------



## wynedot55

chopped corn


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> chopped corn


That's corn silage. 

sorgum


----------



## wynedot55

yes it sure is 
big sq bales


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Bg Rd bales


----------



## wynedot55

loose stacked hay


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The big hay forks in a barn's hayloft!


----------



## wynedot55

convayer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

silo  unloader


----------



## wynedot55

popup bale loader


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bale chopper


----------



## wynedot55

blower


----------



## Farmer Kitty

elevator


----------



## wynedot55

holes to throw the hay down


----------



## Farmer Kitty

knife--to cut the bales open


----------



## wynedot55

plastic twine


----------



## Farmer Kitty

sisal twine


----------



## wynedot55

baling wire


----------



## Farmer Kitty

baling wrap


----------



## wynedot55

net wrapp


----------



## Farmer Kitty

feed bags


----------



## wynedot55

bulk feed


----------



## Farmer Kitty

bulkfeed truck


----------



## wynedot55

self feeder


----------



## Farmer Kitty

managers


----------



## wynedot55

concrete


----------



## Farmer Kitty

galvanized water pipes


----------



## wynedot55

pvc pipes


----------



## Farmer Kitty

copper pipes


----------



## wynedot55

fittings


----------



## Farmer Kitty

soldier


----------



## wynedot55

propane torch


----------



## Farmer Kitty

flicker


----------



## wynedot55

cutting torch


----------



## Farmer Kitty

welder


----------



## wynedot55

truck for the welding rig


----------



## Farmer Kitty

generator--with the welding rig


----------



## wynedot55

welding wire


----------



## Farmer Kitty

welding rods


----------



## wynedot55

slagg hammer


----------



## Farmer Kitty

T-post driver


----------



## wynedot55

hydro post driver


----------



## Farmer Kitty

PTO post hole digger


----------



## wynedot55

hand post hole diggers


----------



## Farmer Kitty

shovel


----------



## wynedot55

tamping bar


----------



## Farmer Kitty

rocks


----------



## EllieMay

wheel barrow


----------



## Pumpkinpup

utility cart


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

wheel barrow


----------



## CCourson05

Shovel.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

hoe ( aghh )


----------



## Pumpkinpup

seed fork


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

scooper


----------



## EllieMay

front end loader bucket


----------



## The Lone Cowboy

cultivator


----------



## elbesta

plow


----------

